# Colorado Light Enthusiat



## FireMedic4Christ (Sep 25, 2011)

If anyone is getting into RGB lighting here, we are hosting a getting together aug 31 for a day of fun. The author of the nutcracker software will be to demo it on his mega tree / matrix and we are trying to get someone to demo vixen 3. Swap meet, show and tell, socializing.

South Metro Fire Rescue Administration
9195 East Mineral Ave
Centennial, CO 80112

Feel free to suggest a topic.

Brian


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

If your into RBC you will find that nutcracker is freakin awesome!

And best of all is the cost........FREE!


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I sooo wish I could attend that one. From the other site, looks like you guys are going to have a great time!!


----------

